# Chauncey, OH - Adele Y Pretty Sable?



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14127017

Athens Co AS, ADELE,

All my Belgian Mal contacts say she is pb GSD


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Look at that focus! I wonder what she's staring at...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

I thought she might be a Mal due to her size and straight back but the experts say GSD.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love her face!!! What expression!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there anyone local that can pull and temp foster her?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, she's gorgeous! No info about her temperament though.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I know, anyone that can evaluate her?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I just did a search on CL,Ohio ( all listed cities) and it is so sad that there is at least 6 pb gs lost.Then you have these poor dogs sitting in a shelter.-------Morning bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Adopted!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Adopted!!!


Great News!


----------

